# What my riding area looks like



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Components of Adventure: Scotland with Vanderham and Hunter - Pinkbike

My friends and I ride that sort of stuff singlespeed, but that this is a Shimano advert is irrelevant, because it really does capture the feel of my local riding areas better than any other article I've read (right down to the cold, miserable, and wet  ).


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wow, what a beautiful place. Thanks for sharing that.

And even an appearance from the peaty scotch!


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

I always enjoy seeing your pictures. They remind me of the mountains near my home. While the mountains near me are a little taller than yours, the sheer rocky exposed expanse of yours is much large than ours here.

I do a lot of hiking, not just riding. Here are some shots I took while on foot.

Without the cairns, it would be pretty tough to find your way when the weather comes down. (Which it does very often.)















Our color palette is similar to yours.















Trails in the distance.








Ice on a mountain "lake."















No cattle. But we do have majestic moose:


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Probably a good hike to find a StarBucks


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Spinymouse said:


> I always enjoy seeing your pictures. They remind me of the mountains near my home. While the mountains near me are a little taller than yours, the sheer rocky exposed expanse of yours is much large than ours here...


That's the sort of mountains I like. Very few trees to obscure the views.

Nothing against trees, but when you've done a big climb it's nice to see the results.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Shame you can't bring a bike anywhere even near the stuff in the pics. 
Nice hiking/skiing though.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

We can ride anywhere in Scotland. Freedom.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll take trees. Actually in Durango right now and it's pretty darn cool. There are plenty of places up top that allow you to see for 30-40 miles. Oh, and it's not cold or wet.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

k2rider1964 said:


> ...Oh, and it's not cold or wet.


We think it's wonderful that our whole country is air-conditioned.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Velobike said:


> We can ride anywhere in Scotland. Freedom.


Beautiful country!

Flip side of where I am, feel free to visit or swap places for a bit.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Velobike said:


> We can ride anywhere in Scotland. Freedom.


A lot of that area in the vicinity of those pics is protected Wilderness. 
No way you could get a bike up there without carrying it for miles anyway, and even once you do get up high, most of the terrain is too steep and nasty to ride anyway; it would mainly be an exercise in frustration. Awesome area though, and no shortage of other places to pedal.

These guys a ways to the south of the big peaks are rideable, though they rarely are. Some great steep granite. :thumbsup:


----------

